# Driver Door Interior & Exterior Light Problem MKV Jetta



## jdsingle (Dec 26, 2010)

*UPDATE: I'm definitely not happy about this situation. I took off that rubber seal easy enough only to see that 3 wires look like they were cut in half. IDK what could have crimped them that bad to do that. Was trying to solder them back together but that rubber thing got in the way (barely any slack room in those wires) and it was impossible to get both sides together. After taking the door panel off and deciding we were not going to pull the entire door apart to fix this I cut that damn rubber seal off. At this point, I'm hoping I can buy a new one from VW or jury rig the old one so I can put it back on. Has anyone had this issue before?*

I have an MKV Jetta (2005.5 2.5) that has an issue with the driver door. Opening and closing the door through the half way position causes the lights in the door on both the interior and exterior to go out. They won't stay out as the door goes through the range of motion. Has anyone else had this kind of problem? 

I cannot start working on it for a few weeks so I wanted to search around a bit. I'm guessing I am just going to have to take the door panel off and see if I can find any wiring that is being disturbed. I haven't taken off the covering between the door and the car (that black rubber section that guards the electric wiring), is that difficult?


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

the problem is likely in the door jam...there is a rubber boot about half was down the jam...you pull it away from the body of the vehicle by the little tab on it...you won't be able to completely removed it...but if there is damage to the wiring you will most likely be able to see it.

taking off the interior panel is not diffcult...2x t30 and 3x t20 maybe a philips or another t20 depending on the top corner near the jam...consult someone before removing the exterior door skin that houses the latch and window reg...it's really easy to hack it up and you don't wanna do that


----------



## jdsingle (Dec 26, 2010)

mk5RABt said:


> the problem is likely in the door jam...there is a rubber boot about half was down the jam...you pull it away from the body of the vehicle by the little tab on it...you won't be able to completely removed it...but if there is damage to the wiring you will most likely be able to see it.
> 
> taking off the interior panel is not diffcult...2x t30 and 3x t20 maybe a philips or another t20 depending on the top corner near the jam...consult someone before removing the exterior door skin that houses the latch and window reg...it's really easy to hack it up and you don't wanna do that


I'm guessing it is in that door jam too. Especially since it is only when the door is in motion. Really just that easy to pull off? Is there any type of adhesive holding it there or does it just wrap over some thing that holds it in place.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

no it kind of snaps into the body...like a gromet...it maybe glued the the door...because you can't just remove it you kinda of just have to pull it back and take a look.


----------



## jdsingle (Dec 26, 2010)

mk5RABt said:


> no it kind of snaps into the body...like a gromet...it maybe glued the the door...because you can't just remove it you kinda of just have to pull it back and take a look.


Thanks for the info. When I get a chance this week and it's not freezing outside I will open her up and take a look.


----------



## jdsingle (Dec 26, 2010)

Updated. Has anyone ever had this issue before? Or purchased the rubber seal for the door? It looked like the only way you could do this whole thing without screwing up that rubber was to take apart the entire interior door to get to the wires.

Before anyone tries to say you could've done it without cutting that rubber piece off...no we couldn't. The wires were cut in the middle of the rubber thing and there was no way to get all three of them close enough together to solder them. We used a butt joint but one of the wires was speaker wire and so small that we had no joints that would hold it together.


----------

